# PUPPIESSSSSS!!!!



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!! ?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Oooooooh!


----------



## Grannyhorsesitter (Dec 17, 2019)

Such a beautiful fur family! I'm hopeless, have my Emma and love her dearly, but always get the big urge when looking at puppy pics. Have reached my limit for dogs in my current living situation, however, it doesn't stop the yen!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Awww, what beautiful babies!! Naomi is a beautiful mother!


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

Awww! Love the palindrome names too!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So sweet!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

??


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Needed a puppy fix! Congratulations on those darlings.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Adorable puppies. I love the palindrome names - very clever.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> We have been blessed. We finally bred our Naomi (CH. Arreau's Lady Marmalade) to our VERY handsome Croatian import Freedom (UCH. Urban Art Freedom). Nay presented us with seven little beauties- one girl and six boys- three creams and four blacks. They were born on 02/02/2020 which is a palindrome (the same forward and backward, and very rare) so we named the babies palindrome names as well. We have Radar, Neven, Abba, Hannah, Laval, Renner and Pip. Naomi is Wonder Mom! She loves this and is very good at it. Some of the pups are almost triple their birth weight in two and a half weeks, so Mama has this! We could not be happier with the litter or their dear Mother. They are wonderful little love bugs, so I hope you enjoy.


Aw well done momms


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Beauttiful and adorable family. I am so tortured right now lol!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

How is it possible that these pups can be so young and already have perfect little ALMOND shaped eyes? And, their snouts are hinting at their future as long poodly noses! Thank you, thank you for sharing your little beauties with us. I shall go to sleep soon, and with any luck at all I will dream of the "Magnificent Seven".???????


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Beautiful! ? thanks for sharing! ?


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow what a beautiful litter and look at those eyes already curiously looking about. Nothing is better than a basket of puppies! I always get some puppy fever when I see them, I have taken a stand that no puppy will come in this house until I can take them out, properly exercise and train and that my current dog is trained to perfection! He is getting better and better everyday.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

Congratulations! Beautiful litter and mom looks proud.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Collectively they are known as the Palindrome Posse. These pics are from last night. Three weeks old for some Saturday and three weeks old for some Sunday.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Thank you, for sharing?! If you ever need someone for puppy cuddles lol


----------

